# Windows Vista Ultimate x64 installationszeit?



## em3L (31. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Tutorianer 
Ich sitze hier jetzt schon fast 1std dabei WIndows Vista auf meinem neuem Rechner zu installieren und hängt schon seit ewigkeiten bei dem Punkt "Die Installation wird abgeschlossen..." fest.
Wisst ihr wie lange so eine Installation dauern könnte oder ob ich es abbrechen sollte?
Danke im Voraus em3L eLem3ntx

System:
Intel Core Quad 4x2,4GHz
4GB RAM
Geforce 8800gt
500gb SATA2 Festplatte


----------



## olqs (31. März 2008)

Also bei mir hat das nicht lang gedauert. Ein bisschen länger vielleicht als ne XP Pro Installation, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Hardware sollte vergleichbar sein:
E6850,8GB Ram,250GB Sata im AHCI Modus


----------



## em3L (31. März 2008)

Hmm also ich hab anfangs auch gar nichts eingestellt, einfach PC ausgepackt DVD rein und ab installiert ohne jede Treiber etc. ist das schlimm
Ausserdem lässt sich die Installation auch nicht mehr abbrechen, was nun? PC einfach ausschalten würde ihn vtl. unbrauchbar machen.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2008)

ne Stunde fuer das Grundsystem mit Einrichtung wuerd ich veranschlagen ... das ist in etwa das normale.


----------

